# Camping with Dogs - Post Up Your Pics



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

I took my pup (Chopper) camping this weekend. He had a blast! Post 'em up if you got 'em! :rockon:


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I went last weekend and took one of my dogs, didn't get any pictures this time though. We will be going about every weekend when it warms up though!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So cool! Ryker went on his first camping trip this past summer. It was so much fun!


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Kenji from this summer in Southwest Colorado


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome pics! I've never went "real" camping with Jackson (I know he would love it, too) but we have gone quite a few times in my dads RV to different rv parks. He absolutely loves it.




























RV living.


















We also go to Gettysburg every year.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

StealthyOne said:


> I took my pup (Chopper) camping this weekend. He had a blast! Post 'em up if you got 'em! :rockon:


What a handsome Lab!


----------



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you very much! He had a blast hanging out with my friend's Border Collie (Drake):


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I go camping several times a year with the dogs. I took a video last year 






And I also bought a new tent this past fall that I will get to use this year for the first time, much more space! my old tent (shown in the video) is only going to be used for short trips now while this new one will be my tent for 3 or more night stays.

The outside with the vestibule doors open









Photo taken from the inside with the dogs in the vestibule, and the vestibule doors closed.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't gone "camping" camping but we did take Meeko and our then-foster with us to a cabin a couple of summers back.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have any right now but I'm going camping in July. These pictures are getting me excited already. 5 more months...


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

Zoey's first camping trip last summer!


----------

